# No one can help me? Remove write protection



## 1028kenj (Jan 19, 2006)

I bought a USB Data Link cable to connect my two computers to transfer data. 98SE on one and XP Home SP2 on the other. The cable PNP's in XP and software available for 98SE both are recognized and loads as a mass media driver. The software that comes with the cable to use to connect is called Thunderbird and loads with no glitches or apparent problems. Both ends when you try to use the explorer type software to send to other computer gives me a write protection error, please remove write protection or select other media. There is no physical switch on the cable, there is a small plastic bubble in the middle of the cable that is glued together. I have looked everywhere to remove write protection in the Thunderbird software and both operating systems, I've looked in Microsoft help, Gateway help, Google, Yahoo, I have emailed both the company I bought the cable from and the manufacturer of the cable YFC-BonEagle (Chinese based site with no tech support at all, no answers. Is there anybody out there that has this cable or has used this cable? I am tired of moving CD's back and forth to transfer my art work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I know nothing about that cable or the software that comes with it. I suggest a standard CAT5 crossover cable between two Ethernet cards, we can deal with that configuration here. :smile:


----------



## 1028kenj (Jan 19, 2006)

*Thanks... I may have to ethernet it anyway..*

That thought crossed my mind I would have to purchase ethernet card for older computer. I was just looking for a cheap way out, (not-so-starving artist here). If I do go that route and I run across a prob I may holler at ya! Thanks 
1028kenj


----------

